
Spotify to launch in Netherlands on May 18 - barredo
http://eu.techcrunch.com/2010/05/06/spotify-to-launch-in-netherlands-on-may-18-says-dutch-media/
======
sssparkkk
As I'm from the Netherlands I think this is great news! Rate of adoption is
skyhigh in Sweden, I'm very curious as to what the release will do for the way
music is consumed in my country.

Now if only they would allow for some better playlist-management in their
client, I'd be even more thrilled.

~~~
JeanPierre
The biggest change in Norway was mostly that you're guaranteed to hear "Hi!
I'm Jonathan from Spotify..." at any party where people haven't bought a
premium-subscription. Everyone found out that Spotify is simpler, easier and
more convenient than ripping CDs or playing the CDs directly.

------
thmz
Last week I checked there site and read: "Share music with your Facebook
friends". And that's what I thought it would be so I didn't download it.

But today I read a Wiki page about it and I understand it's much more than
'Facebook only'. It's a great app!

Am I the only one who thinks there homepage is very unclear?

By the way: the VPRO is very progressive. They have been serving great music
for years: <http://3voor12.vpro.nl/luisterpaal/> (Dutch)

------
SanjayU
I'm crossing my fingers for the US launch...

------
dutchbrit
Nice! I'm looking forward to it, went to Spotify yesterday for some odd reason
(I never ever go to Spotify) and it wasn't available for me.

------
maximilian
I hope they launch in Switzerland next, because thats where I just moved...

------
matthijs
Great, after last.fm became subscription only I needed a replacement.

